
Bitcoin is a Ponzi Scheme – Ajit Vadakayil - ibmocy
http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.com/2017/11/blockchain-bitcoins-ponzi-part-13-capt.html
======
whoisninja
lame, pointless, ignorant

there's nothing more transparent that bitcoin. if you don't believe simply
don't run a full node and enjoy your fiat money and the cycles of boom and
busts(the real ponzi). The Keynesian economics is a money printing from thin
air and never ending debt. good luck with hoarding fiat money.

the argument that gold is not volatile is childish, writer doesn't understand
basic concepts (senseless copy pasting from wikipedia etc), when only a few
hands were trading gold in its infancy, it must have be super volatile. simple
math and economics that the writer can't comprehend

~~~
ibmocy
Both Ethereum and Bitcoin mining is very centralized, with the top four miners
in Bitcoin and the top three miners in Ethereum controlling FAR FAR more than
51 % of the hash rate. Was that transparent to you ?

~~~
andirk
I believe it is mining pools that control large % of the mining. And they have
no interest in destroying the currency they're mining.

